# Best Homemade Tools >  Tractor 3 point hydraulic grapple claw

## Imabass

Made this to attach to my boom pole for picking up logs, brush, and other junk. This speeds up the process since I don’t have to get off the tractor and hookup via chain to what I want to haul off. My material cost was about $400. 

Materials listing:
1 – 36”x20”x3/8 air or propane tank $50
8’ – 1.5”x0.243 DOM tubing for hinge and pin bushings. $52
10’ – 1” solid steel bar for hinge pins and hydraulic mount pins $40
~80# scrap drop 3/8” plate steel $50
3- Heavy duty D rings $15
10’ – 5/16 chain $15
2 – Chain clevis $5
2 – 2x8 hydraulic cylinders $120
2- 3/8 x 2’ hydraulic hose $12
2- 3/8 hydraulic T fittings $10
2- 10’ ½” hydraulic hoses $20

I started by making the support box on top of the air tank. I then made the tower that the hydraulic rams attach to. I made my hydraulic cylinder mounting plates and attached them to the tank. I then cut the top of the tank (approx. 1.5” wide) to mount the hinges. I inserted the hinge pins in the DOM tubing in order to make sure they properly line up. I then welded the hinges in place. Next I torch cut the teeth in the side and bottom of the tank and where it was completely split in 3 pieces (top support box, left and right claw). Plumbed up the hydraulic hoses and attached to boom pole. 

So far it is working as planned. I do need to replace one hydraulic hose with a longer one as when the claw if fully opened, it is stretching the lower hose.

----------

baja (Aug 31, 2019),

C-Bag (Jul 7, 2016),

carloski (Oct 30, 2022),

clydeman (Oct 24, 2022),

Jon (Jul 7, 2016),

Martin w (Jul 11, 2016),

Paul Jones (Jul 7, 2016),

PJs (Jul 11, 2016),

that_other_guy (Oct 24, 2022),

thoms_here (Nov 19, 2017),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Jul 7, 2016),

Wmrra13 (Jul 15, 2016),

wolfpaak (Sep 1, 2019)

----------


## Paul Jones

Clever reuse of the propane tank and overall fabrication. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Imabass! We've added your Hydraulic Grapple Claw to our Farm and Garden category,
as well as to your builder page: Imabass's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Hydraulic Grapple Claw
 by Imabass

tags:
hydraulic, farm tools

----------


## Martin w

Great job, I really like your idea :Thumbs Up: 
Cheers
Martin W

----------


## rossbotics

Very clever my man, you did an awesome job of designing and building,

Thanks for sharing with us

Doug

----------


## bstanga

very nicely done!

----------


## Imabass

Thanks for the feedback. Hope someone else finds this useful to maybe build their own or make one better.

This got a heavy workout yesterday. Nasty winds blew down large trees and took out power for 100,000+. Neighbors tree fell across my driveway. Six cuts with the chainsaw to section the tree and then all tractor work. Never had to get off the tractor to remove the tree to the burn pile. Back up and clamp on and haul it away.

----------

that_other_guy (Oct 24, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Imabass - your Hydraulic Grapple Claw is our Homemade Tool of the Week!

You'll be receiving an online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, Giftrocket, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.

After your winning Fence Wire Unroller, this is your second Tool of the Week win. One more and you'll join 9 other members as a 3-Time Tool of the Week winner, and the bronze wrench-on-pedestal award will be added to your postbit.  :Smile: 












Fence Wire Unroller
 by Imabass

tags: tractor, farm tools, fence















Hydraulic Grapple Claw
 by Imabass

tags:
hydraulic, farm tools 







Great job and congrats again.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Imabass

This is another great honor. There are many homemade tools that are great. I love getting inspiration from others on here. 

Not sure what the next tool will be... So many ideas but too short on time to make them all.

----------


## Wmrra13

I REALLY like stuff like this sort of stuff - bonus points for using the hyd system on the old JD.
Thanks for documenting and especially for sharing.

Cheers,
Tyler

----------

